# Giving Pills



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey is on several medications every day and has been for several years and up until recently giving her the pills in liverwurst works like a charm...but somehow she's figured me out and eats the liver wurst and spits out the pills, so I've tried ground raw hamburger, putting it in some of the steves premade raw, putting it in treats, putting it in cream cheese (she can't have pill pockets because she's allergic to beef), putting it in cheese, putting them in peanut butter. I'm about ready to rip my hair out







as having to stuff 5 individual pills twice a day and getting bit is starting to get old, she literally holds the pills in her mouth for ages then hacks/chokes them up, then starts foaming at the mouth as one of them is really bitter. Any one have any tips/suggestions for my stubborn girl? I also tried a pill popper thing and that didn't work either.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Are you able to crush the meds? If so maybe do that & mix with peanut butter or something? I don't know...sounds like you've been trying everything.


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

roxi is the same its really hard to get her to take pills i normally trick her thou and give her some meat with no pills in it then when shes eating it ok put the pill in another bit of meat and she dont notice it, i dont know if you have tried that, it works ok me hope it works for you. sorry to har about zoeys seizures the other day. have you decided what you are doing with the other chi? xx


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I do the same... give him bits of meat without the pill... then WHAM! he doesn't notice the ones with the pills.......lol... 

"ya got to be sneaker than a cheeky chi"........lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Can you try dissolving them in a syringe with a lil water?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I am going to try dissolving them, although one I can't do that with, but I can give it in liquid, she just hates it (robitussin DM) so that's why we went to the pill. I've tried the interspersing with meat and she still finds them, she's stubobrn this week. She is STILL pouting because I had to shove the pills down her throat.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

well, in your siggy she is eating a Popsicle... can you dissolve in water and freeze as a Popsicle? maybe put some flavoring in the Popsicle....


----------



## Lynne_and_Paco (Oct 4, 2010)

I tried hiding Paco's meds in his food and the booger just eats around them, or spits them out, so we do the old fashioned shove it down the throat and then blow in his nose thing.. not fun but it works. And admittedly he is normally angry at me for an hour or so afterwards.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Bella is the same way! When I go to give her heartworm pill, it's horrible! I now wrap it in peanut butter and then put it on the roof of her mouth and she eats it. When she was little I gave her vitamins for her little "bald" spots on her head and I had to cruch them up and mix them with peanut butter. Sometimes, she will eat the peanut butter and spit the pill out..Haha, so I just keep doing it until it goes down. It can be a huge hassle! That's for sure!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I haven't tried with Godric yet, but Gretel is so trusting she takes anything from me I don't have to wrap or hide it or anything, she just eat the pill  Sorry Zoey has to have so many, poor girl. She's probably just fed up and having a "moment" week.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I just hand it to my girls and they eat it :hello1: Win!

How about lunch meat? Or when you give her bone-in meat slip it between the meat and the bone?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Good grief, it's been more than 4 hours and she is STILL peeved at me, even though I've been giving her treats and things...what a pill she is!


----------



## Charleen (Oct 10, 2010)

You mentioned cream cheese not working but have you tried the blueberry flavored? Both my dogs love it and I sometimes give them a dab of it as a treat. My Chi doesn't take pills but my Westie does and I usually put them in blueberry cream cheese and he gulps it right down.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Bizkit is impossible to get a pill into too. I've been known to crush up the pill and put it in a little canned dog food which I feed to him off my finger. If he doesn't feel well, he doesn't like to eat but this is my best shot with him. Good luck!

The girls will just wolf down their heartworm med. but I have cut Master Bizkit's into fourths and hand feed them one at a time! He's such a princess!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

My cousin has a pill popper thing for her animals meds. its like a syringe but of course has no needle! you put the pill in the end and put it in the mouth and push the end and the pill shoots down the throat. I couldnt use it very well. I just open Honeys mouth and put her tablets at the very back of her mouth with my fingers hold her head closed for a few secs and she mostly swallows it 1st time if not always 2nd time.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I know you said your dad is a vet, but i'd be sure to ask. I know with some human medicines you can't crush change their composition or you compromise the effectiveness so i'd definitely ask before crunching everything up into food.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I've tried crushing her pills before & mixing with canned food, today I mixed with Tripe, I swear she can 'sense' if there are pills in her food. 2 of her meds I have also in liquid form, pills (when she takes them) are just easier, as she fights the liquids as well and ends up coughing/gagging/sputtering & inhales some of it sometimes....she's definitely got an attitude this week.


----------

